# Internet use with out cell phones



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We have an older Kata v4 phone which we used for text and phone calls when visiting Indonesia. It worked quite well with sim card. I'll take it to the Philippines and on the screen of the phone when turned on is Google Chrome for internet searches. What do we need to get so the phone can be used for internet (email and searches)? Thanks.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Beside a Philippine mobile internet supplier giving you a simcard
/monthly subscription for mobile and internet OR you can buy load to such to use up and refill when needed. Many poor Filipinos do the later. 
/be somewhere where there is internet signal, which is in most places, but at some the signal is weak. If its weak where you will live, there are thingys which can strengthen it. 
/Your phone have Google Chrome installed allready, so when you have signal you can start using internet.
/register email adress of type which is handled through a website as e g G-mail. There are free such. Just go to one such website. I guess Goggle will repeetingly try make you use theirs  Or perhaps your system have email built in allready. Then you can just clique the Envelope symbol and register own email You will get back by a password of your choise when you register your email to avoid others to see. 

In the Philippines some suppliers have Facebook Messenger use FOR FREE. (The texting part, not seeing links). Need registering somehow during you have load.. You can ask Filipino to show you how. Many have.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When I lose my Fiber line, recently happened, all I do is pay 50 pesos for unlimited internet for 3 days, so you can ask how to load these plans or ask the person you buy the load from to make your plan like this.

This would be for tourists, the local population, or those of us that lose our main internet but if you plan on staying here I'd start a plan with an internet provider which includes a landline with a SIM-issued card and unlimited bandwidth.

They now sell 5g phones and your signal will be quadrupled, an example we have PLDT Fiber and Wifi, my Vivo 4g (son's old phone) gets 50 Mpbs but last year he got a new phone 5g capable (price was around 10,000 pesos for his new phone) and he gets 250 Mpbs same modem unit, it has two antennas ones a 4g the other is 5g.


----------

